# Lautsprecher Impedanz



## ClouD361 (23. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine 5.1 Anlage von Teufel, genauer gesagt das Concept E 300 System. 
Nun habe ich noch zwei Lautsprecher von meiner alten Musik-Anlage. Diese "alte" Lautsprecher haben eine Impedanz von 8 Ohm. Bei den kleinen Teufel Lautsprecher steht eine Impedanz von 4-8 Ohm. 
Kann ich die alten Lautsprecher mit 8 Ohm an meine Anlage anschließen, oder kann das da Probleme geben?

Liebe Grüße

ClouD361


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2011)

In der Regel nicht. Es kommt auf ein bisschen mehr als die Impedanz an, ob es zu Problemen kommen kann. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass ein 8 Ohm Lautsprecher bei gleichem Setting leiser ist als ein 4 Ohm Lautsprecher, andersrum kann man daraus schlussfolgern, Du musst weiter aufdrehen um sie genauso laut zu haben, daraus ergibt sich wiederum mehr Last und in Abhängigkeit des Verstärkers uU auch ein höherer Klirrfaktor oder schlechterer Signal/Rauschabstand. Alles nicht so glasklar zu beantworten.

Andere Frage aber: Wenn Du ein 5.1 System von Teufel hast, dass vollbestückt ist, wo sollen die 2 alten Lautsprecher angeschlossen werden und wie?

mfg chmee

[Nachtrag] Dein Concept 300 ist ein in sich abgeschlossenes System. Heisst, die Verstärkereinheit wurde genau für die Boxen ausgelegt, die von Teufel gebaut und dazugepackt werden. Wenn also eine aktive Filterung realisiert ist, die genau auf die Boxen abgestimmt ist, dann können Deine alten Boxen nicht machen, was sie könnten. In der Regel will man mit dieser (Deiner) Frage ja herausfinden, ob man die großen alten Boxen am neuen System noch benutzen kann. Ich würds in diesem Fall nicht tun, denn die Verstärkereinehit ist nicht für große Allfrequenzboxen ausgelegt, weder im Frequenzbereich noch in der Leistung - so scheint es mir.


----------



## ClouD361 (11. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Andere Frage aber: Wenn Du ein 5.1 System von Teufel hast, dass vollbestückt ist, wo sollen die 2 alten Lautsprecher angeschlossen werden und wie?



Ich habe einfach die "kleinen" Teufel Lautsprecher (Stereo) weg genommen und dafür die zwei alten angeschlossen. Bis jetzt hatte ich einen guten Sound. Die "alten" Boxen haben jeweils zwei Anschlüsse.
Red Input: Front 6 Ohm
Blue Input: Subwoofer 12 Ohm

Die blauen Eingänge habe ich *nicht* angeschlossen. Bass habe ich ja genug vom Teufel


----------

